# Menopur injections: when to do it



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello

Does it matter what time of day you inject with Menopur? I know Cetrorelix has to be done in the morning (same time each day), but I'm not sure about Menopur. I was going to do Menopur in the evening and Cetrorelix in the morning.

Can someone please advise me? 

Thank you xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

My clinic asked me to do them n the evening between 6-8 not sure why though?


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Patbaz, I've seen other sites where people have said evening, too. I wonder if the hormones work better in the evening when we're calm/sleeping :-/ 

I had a letter which outlined roughly what will happen at each stage and the Cetrorelix was specified as taken subcutaneously (and I had to look it up!!) in the morning,but there was no such specifications on Menopur.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Your clinic should direct you.  Many say around 7/8pm in the evening so you can have bloods in the morning and they can adjust your meds accordingly that same day


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

My clinic said to choose the own time but stick to it!  We chose 7.15ish as still time to go out after if wanted but still could not be stuck in traffic from work etc! They also said an hour either side didn't really matter but I generally kept to  7.15!


----------

